# 3D - Foto/Video Technik/Bilder



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

nach dem Besuch von Avatar in 3D (RealD 3D) hab ich mich gefragt, obs sowas auch für daheim gibt, und siehe da ich bin auch fündig geworden:

- http://www.vidimensio.eu/web/index.php

- http://www.3d-foto-shop.de/

Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrungen mit solcher Technik?


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 3D - Foto/Video Technik/Bilder*

... keiner? Na dann wirds ja mal Zeit.


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 3D - Foto/Video Technik/Bilder*

Meinst nicht, dass man da schon ein richtiger Film-Freak sein muss, um sich das zuhause zu gönnen?


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 3D - Foto/Video Technik/Bilder*

Nun, ich dachte ja zuerst mal an die Aufnahme solchen Materials. zB. Unterwasser Fische filmen - dürfte in 3D sicher gut kommen.

Das einer so ein 5D Kino daheim hat glaub ich ja auch nicht. Obwohl  Uwe vielleicht ja doch...


----------

